# My $150 exhaust.



## BLK02TA (May 10, 2009)

Dynomax Ultra Flow Race bullets. IMO sounds identical to kooks afterburners for less than half the price. Had them cut the factory mufflers out and put the bullets in their place reusing the stock tips.

Sounds much better in person, my Casio Digi is kinda a pos.





Sounds identical to this car on the street under load:








Next on the list is an Xpipe and CAI.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thats a pretty short video haha, but it definitely sounds good.


----------

